# I think I'm a whip-bull, but really I'm just a sophie.



## tracesaves (Aug 27, 2010)

So the humane society told me she was a boxer mix, my boyfriend thinks she's a whippet pitbull..I just think she's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

LoL Whip-Bull? I dig it. Don't really see it, but it's a silly name. I'm seeing boxer pit mix. Cute pup though.


----------



## Nixxie (Aug 28, 2010)

Whip-bull? Not sure on the credibility there, but she's stunning. ^^


----------

